# Corrections Officer Mark Parker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Corrections Officer Mark Parker 
*Orange County Department of Corrections
Florida*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, January 10, 1984
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Executed in 2000
Corrections Officer Mark Parker succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained on January 10, 1984, in the Orange County Courthouse. A suspect had gone to the courthouse with the intention of shooting a police officer who had given him a traffic ticket.

The suspect entered a courtroom and exchanged gunfire with Deputy Harry Dalton, mortally wounding him. He then shot and killed Deputy Arnold Wilkerson in the courtroom and shot at the judge, but missed.

After exiting the courtroom he exchanged shots with another deputy in hallway. Officer Paker, who was unarmed, was caught in the crossfire while attempting to shield citizens in the hallway. He was left paralyzed from the chest down and required round-the-clock care for the remainder of his life.

The suspect was convicted of murder and executed in June of 2000. Officer Parker attended the execution.

Officer Parker had served with the agency for only one year, and was 19 years old, at the time of the shooting. He was later made an honorary deputy with the Orange County Sheriff's Office.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Deputy Sheriff Arnold William Wilkerson
Orange County Sheriff's Office, FL
EOW: Tuesday, January 10, 1984
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Deputy Sheriff Harry Jordan Dalton Jr.
Orange County Sheriff's Office, FL
EOW: Monday, March 25, 1991
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Orange County Department of Corrections
PO Box 4970
Orlando, FL 32802

Phone: (407) 836-3560

_*Please contact the Orange County Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rip


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

Rest in peace C.O. Parker


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP Sir


----------

